# Automatic goat feeder???



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey ladies i need a automatic feeder of some sort for feeding alfalfa pellets for my 5 boer does. Can anyone recommend any type of feeder??? thank you rob


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't know and I haven't heard of one, but it sounds awesome!  I want to know too!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are you wanting one that you can have the pellets available all the time but don't have to pour pellets every day??? If so look at pictured of auto dog feeders and copy that. I'm not even going to try and explain what it looks like lol. I'm hopefully going to build some for my creep feeders.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to build a couple next week after payday. I'll take pictures for you.


----------



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes i need something i can fill a hopper or 3 and have its dispense pellets every day or 2 into a few areas for my does. I ended up moving out of state and i only get to go check on them every month or so. I have the neighbor kid feeding them now nut im not sure how he is doing and cant get ahold of him. Also pref that runs on 12v. I dont have power out there.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, you need an automatic deer feeder then...


----------

